

30 Images in 30 Days My Journey to Learn Photoshop - patrickfl
http://30images30days.com/the-project/

======
patrickfl
Just thought I'd give this a share here, I've been a lurker for about 3 years
now. This project was one that I wanted to tackle for a long time, learning
how to make images. I work for an agency with a lot of talented designers, so
I had a lot of really great help. My motivation to do this came as a result of
the fact that I do a lot of side projects and don't want to rely on other
people for every little thing (like banners, etc).

Hope you enjoy and don't flame me too bad I am still a beginner!

